# How far to open toilet valve



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

Typically, all the way open.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

All the way open. You want the fastest fill.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The valve controls flow not pressure.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Those angle stop valves should be fully open because they have a back seat to prevent leaking in case the stem packing leaks* . * If the stem packing leaks a little while operating the valve it usually stops leaking when the back seat is reached in the fully open position *.*


----------



## segal (Mar 2, 2012)

That settles that question! Thank you all for the responses. I must have just been a bit naïve assuming the valve is related to governing the amount of pressure on the toilet fill valve, but fully open it is :thumbsup:


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

yep open all the way


----------

